# MK3 radio constant power issue



## RY2K (Sep 2, 2003)

about 2 months ago my radio started to stay on after i took the key out in my 1998 GTi VR6
i have a clarion radio that has been in the car since 2004
i have 3 constant powers shown below that i used a test light to find
i am not sure which one is the poroblem cause i dont have a wiring diagram
i appreciate any help
Ryan


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

Did you check your ignition wire? Constant power should only be for backing up your info on the radio. Ignition should actually turn it on and off with the car.


----------



## RY2K (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected]_Groton)*

i'm not sure which is the ignition wire
i changed the ignition switch in november because i couldn't turn on the car, and everything looked ok in there
i had to take the steering wheel out to do that


----------

